
Eric Schmidt reanimates el cheapo PC zombie - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/03/09/dziuba_on_schmidt/
======
jsares
It's not about subsidizing the netbook alone. It's about subsidizing the
mobile broadband connection as well. The problem is there doesn't exist a
national eat all you can mobile broadband offer. Imagine if Google could
wrangle one of the big 3g providers to give you a netbook plus all you can eat
mobile broadband for $50/month. And they didn't restrict you from using the
device as a WiFi access point so you could share the connection with your
other devices. I'd sign up for that in a heartbeat.

------
TweedHeads
PCs should be smaller like the mac mini.

I still don't understand how a case needs to be that big and be 90% empty,
making shipping costs 6 times higher.

Asus came and won with the eee for laptops, Apple had the idea with the iMac
and mac mini but the prices are prohibiting in times of crisis. Dell missed
the boat and is struggling to survive.

I don't believe in subsidized PCs, I believe in efficiency.

Time is ripe...

